

Kinect Air Guitar - gourneau
http://www.chrisoshea.org/lab/air-guitar-prototype

======
te_platt
Not bad for a simple experiment. Maybe even more interesting is how much one
developer can do when supported by open source frameworks and libraries.

------
beaumartinez
I sure hope this kind of "Kinect hacking" was Microsoft's original idea: watch
the community come up with all kinds of _crazy_ applications, and then use
them in the next Xbox and blow everyone away.

------
cubtastic71
I think Microsoft know's the resuts if it tries to stop the hacking of Kinect.
Their own games are really not that engaging so far - this could help. I just
hope they don't try some Apple move with development.

------
jaekwon
That's really clean. Good job and keep going. Also, you need air drums.

------
svag
I think now with Kinect, the only limitation is your imagination...

~~~
cubtastic71
Zombocom

~~~
gourneau
<http://html5zombo.com/>

------
peterbotond
he should mention that playing air instruments while listening to music, helps
keep body, spirit and mind in shape. air instrument playing has health
benefits. :-)

